# Axle Seal Leak



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

I got the spline shaft seal replaced over the weekend. Changed out all the diff and tranny fluids. My youngest son drove the 22 around the neighborhood in 4th gear and now it has decided to leak out of the right hand axle seep hole.

Looking at a the parts manual there appears to be a seal located at the differential. I suppose that is the culprit. I think Im going to have to pull the axle. 

My question, any of you ever tore one down that far? I have broke down various types of rear ends, but never anything so big. I guess my other question is, will I need any special tools to do this project?

thanks!

:bigusa:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Steve, it's not a big problem, just heavy stuff! Make sure you support the tractor WELL! Don't want it falling over and squashing you like a bug!! :hide: 
No special tools required, the seal is on a plate on teh side of the differential case, and the axle just slides into (or out of) the dif. While you have it apart is a good time to check over the brakes, and clean up the actuaters. Take teh springs taht hold teh 2 sides of the actuaters off, and clean up the balls and ramps. Don't put any oil etc on teh balls as they would gather dust and stop working in no time! (Ask me how I know  )


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

yes I know what you mean about heavy stuff. I have wheel weights to contend with. I have no idea of how to support them while removing and reinstalling. thanks for the response. steve


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

First I would loose the wheel weight about 150 pounds if it is a massey weight. Use some thing like a cherry picker or get help and use a floor jack. Next I would remove the wheel so all I had left to deal with is the axel housing and axel it's self. The floor jack comes in handy there too. If you have the cherry picker better yet.
 Al


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

I dont have anything like that, so a floor jack will have to do. 150lbs.....maybe an engine hoist will work. Im going to have to find the seal at NAPA again. Ill do that first before taking it apart, because I want to install the seal and put it back together before I forget something.....

steve


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Maybe my term of cherry picker is the same as yours for engine hoist. An arm with a cylinder attached to raise and lower it to assist in the removal of engines from a car. Usally has a couple of legs sticking out that dolly wheels are fastened to so the unit rolls.

Keep your parts manual handy, if it is like the ones I have it details how the parts go to gether. Can't remember off the top of my head if there are torque spec. in the owners manual or not.

I don't even know if they are around any more or not but Central Tractor used to have brake linings for the 22's 
 Al


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Personally,, I'd leave the weight on the wheel, a lot easier rolling a wheel with the weight, than trying to bolt the weight back to the wheel. IMHO


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

I didnt know that you could take the tire off without first removing the weight. hmmmm, I will need to look at this a little more before removing a bunch of stuff that I dont need to. thanks for the advise. sc


:bigusa:


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

I did it! The hardest part was finding something to support the tractor while I removed the tire, axle and housing. When I removed the axle housing and brakes fell out, a small round piece of something fell onto the floor as well. I picked it up and found that it was a cork, like out of a bottle of wine. The brake area was full of grease. It had been leaking for some time. That explains why I didnt get as much fluid out of the differential as I expected when I changed it out last week. I think the cork was used by a past owner to stop up the seep hole. Probably leaked still and the pushed it too hard and it went into the housing. 

What a mess. Anyway, cleaned everything up, put it back together and drove it around to make sure everything still worked. And it does!

thanks for all of the suggestions!

Steve


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:headclap: Good job Steve!! Feels good don't it!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Seems like I remember a sort of inspection hole in the axle housing where that cork goes. Off the top of my head though I just can't remember for sure. Guess I'll have to go dig out my parts manual.
 Al


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes it does feel good Dave! It was actually pretty easy. Alley, dont tell me that cork was suppose to be there. I like my story better. Sigh....let me know if you find otherwise.

steve


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

the cork goes in the hole for where the brake rod goes through the axle housing, the brake rod is in the front and then there is a cork in the hole in the back ....i would amagine it was for so they didnt have to make 2 different housings.....just made one and put holes in both sides of the housing....i found a cork when i took a housing off a 20 when i redid the brakes.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Yup there are three corks listed in the pars manual. I went out and looked at my 22 and found that two of them go in holes that are drilled/cast into some retangle pillers. So standing on the engine side of the axle houseing look rear ward to the housing note to retangle pillers looking at you. each of those had cork in them and they are not where the brake rod would run if the housing were on the other side. The pillers are on the axel sleeve not the brake housing.

Idem numbers 2,3 and 4 in drawing.
 Al


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alleyyooper _
> *Yup there are three corks listed in the pars manual. I went out and looked at my 22 and found that two of them go in holes that are drilled/cast into some retangle pillers. So standing on the engine side of the axle houseing look rear ward to the housing note to retangle pillers looking at you. each of those had cork in them and they are not where the brake rod would run if the housing were on the other side. The pillers are on the axel sleeve not the brake housing.
> 
> Idem numbers 2,3 and 4 in drawing.
> Al *


 Those are actually weep holes... On a 96 MF 240 it uses plastic plugs.. Also used to site fluid level on the 240.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

One great thing about a tractor that you don't have to use every day is that you can take the time to fix things yourself and learn as you go!! A great feeling and great experience!


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok guys, I checked out my housing. I have the 3 corks that are on the drawing Alley sent. Remember that I said there was one inside the housing floating around in the grease when I took it apart. It fell out with the brake discs. 

I just looked at the opposite side and there is a cork in the bottom weep hole installed from the inside out. Is that suppose to be there? If grease spills through the seal, where will it go if the cork is there?



:bigusa:


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Yup that is wher it goes. Since there is not supposed to be any leaks it was put there more to keep dirt and water out more than anything.
Also I was wrong about the piller blocks that was just dirt in the hole, I found the small corks just out board of the outer piller when I looked mine over better, looking for that big cork. Their stack up.
 Al


----------

